# blocking of websites



## neenee1957 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi. I have just relocated to Dubai and am currently staying at Golden Sands until I find permanent accommodation.

There are a few websites that I use all the time at home (just games - Farmville, Words with Friends on Facebook) and am quite upset to find out that they have been blocked. They are blocked by something called Fortiguard. 

My question is this - is this a Golden Sands blocking method or does this mean that these sites are blocked all over Dubai no matter where I am? Also my husband uses Racing Post but this is also blocked by FortiGuard. 

Also if I want to get a dongle for my computer, can anyone recommend a company/monthly package that I can get. 

Thanks in advance.
NeeNee1957


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it is blocked by uae, on either du or etisilat, I think they both pop up with the same fat lady in an abaya type thing page.


----------



## glopez11 (May 18, 2011)

We are going to miss you.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

neenee1957 said:


> Hi. I have just relocated to Dubai and am currently staying at Golden Sands until I find permanent accommodation.
> 
> There are a few websites that I use all the time at home (just games - Farmville, Words with Friends on Facebook) and am quite upset to find out that they have been blocked. They are blocked by something called Fortiguard.
> 
> ...


Farmville & Words With Friends is definitely not blocked in the UAE. It's probably a firewall set up by the Apt complex. 

Although, there are many websites that are blocked - like Skype. Usually if you click on those websites, there is message saying 'the site is blocked as it falls under the prohibited (?!!) content category of UAE's internet management policy'. 

Hope that helps!


----------

